# Red Stick Day - Sat. March 5



## Catchmeister (Mar 3, 2008)

The Red Stick Fly Fishers of Baton Rouge, LA will hold their 20th annual "Red Stick Day" fly fishing festival.

Saturday, March 5, 2011
LDWF Waddill Outdoors Center, 4142 N. Flannery, Baton Rouge
8:30am to 3:30pm
Free admission
Special guest: Gary Borger

Activities include: Programs, Fly Tying demos, Casting demos, Kayak and Canoe demos, fishing on premises, free refreshments, a Jambalaya lunch for $5, a raffle with nearly 100 items, and more!

Special guest will be Gary Borger. For over 40 years, Gary has been involved in our sport as an author, teacher, lecturer, magazine writer, photographer, conservationist, and more. He combines his knowledge as a Ph.D. professor of aquatic biology with a lifetime experience of fly fishing. Gary pioneered the first fly fishing and fly tying videos, and written a half-dozen books, and written and photographed for numerous magazines, and served on the board of the Federation of Fly Fishers Casting Board of Governors. 

For more details, go to the Red Stick website at www.rsff.org and click on "Red Stick Day".


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

*Thanks for the info. As a Bama fan, I'll pass*

I'm sure Borger's a good speaker but BR isn't on my list of places to visit.


----------

